# Evolution of a Ruger 10/22



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Went on a family trip to Cabela's today and ended up buying a few more things than planned... like always, lol.

Wanted to pick up a Ruger BX trigger assembly to install in my boys 10/22 project rifle to lower the trigger weight lbs from 6-7lbs to about 3.5lbs and also purchased a Tactical Solutions match barrel too (great price). All installed and heading to the range tomorrow to see how it shoots.

Here is the evolution going from a basic Ruger 10/22 and ending up as a precision rifle...




























Looking forward to seeing how much more accuracy we can squeeze out of this rifle, btw... my son picked the color, came out pretty cool imo. He loves it, which is all that matters to me. I'll post some pics after the range tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool look, anyway.
I hope that its accuracy equals its looks.

What does it weigh, now?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Still pretty light... I was actually amazed. Stock is sturdy but light and the bull barrel weighs much less than it looks, lol. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Shot amazing today! Very happy with the barrel and the trigger... my boy shot this incredible group for today being his 4th trip to the range!
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

That is a terrific group. I hope he knows just how great that group is. Did you have to modify the magpul stock for the different barrel the new one seem quite a bit bigger in diameter?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

rustygun said:


> Did you have to modify the magpul stock for the different barrel the new one seem quite a bit bigger in diameter?


The Magpul stock, like many other aftermarket 10/22 stock nowadays, has a barrel tray system. On the Magpul, one side fits factory-contour barrels, the other side fits .920" bull-barrels. Some other stocks just have a tray for the thinner factory barrel, and if it's removed, the channel without any tray fits bull-barrels.

More info on the Magpul X-22 Hunter stock for the Ruger 10/22:

https://www.magpul.com/products/hunter-x-22-stock-ruger-10-22


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

DJ Niger is correct, the stock is easily switched by flipping the insert over... one of the reasons I bought the stock since I knew someday I'd put a bull barrel on the rifle.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

